# Beer can cornish hens



## Vermin999 (Jan 11, 2010)

Brined for 4 hours, rubbed with Big Ron's rub. Added some apple wood for smoke.Cooked at 300-350*






Hot off the grill, Mixed up some butter and Stubbs spicy BBQ and applied to hens 10 minutes before pulling.





Made some fried rice with some turkey and SPAM I had BBQed earlier in the the weekend.





Cheesy garlic bread.





Plated


----------



## BluzQue (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks DEE Licious *Vermin999*  
Really like your fried rice idea!
Man I love Big Ron's Rub, haven't tried
his other 2 yet.

 8)


----------



## californiagrillin (Jan 11, 2010)

V, those game hens look incredible. I've done beer butt chicken before and I've done game hens halved on top of cedar planks, but never beer butt game hens. That's a fantastic idea. The rice is looking killer also. Keep inspiring me brother.


----------



## Shores (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, you're killing me here! Great looking cook. I like the fact you put spam in the fried rice!!!


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 12, 2010)

It's all great lookin'  Vermin! Can you use a beer cans or do you have to use Red Bull cans on those little hens


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 12, 2010)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> It's all great lookin'  Vermin! Can you use a beer cans or do you have to use Red Bull cans on those little hens



I used the small cans of V8 juice


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 12, 2010)

what, no eels?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2010)

I think SPAM is made from eels....or parts of eels.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 12, 2010)

Puff said:
			
		

> I think SPAM is made from eels....or parts of eels.




Well that just took spam off my to do list! :?


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 12, 2010)

A meal fit for a king, Great job Verm!


----------



## bknox (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats looks great! My brother is huge fan of cornish chickens. Are those restraints made for doing that? If so where did you get them?


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 12, 2010)

They are silicon food ties. I got them from my Secret Santa


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 20, 2010)

ouch. poor shickens...  good lookin meal... Yeah, where are the eels?


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Vermin, every time I see your stuff I get more and more impressed. It must be the Southern California Sun that makes everything look so good!  I can say that because I live in So. Cal., too.  Good job!!


----------

